# PDA Internet Connection



## Dumb Blonde (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi I have a HP iPAQ H5550 Pocket PC, I am able to connect to my laptop at home via blue tooth and through this connection I am able to access the internet with no worries. I have now connected to my work computer via cable I can sync with my computer but am unable to connect to the internet.

I am assuming that I need to configure either the computer or the PDA to recognise the work network but I don't know where to start? Any ideas?


----------



## DrP (Jul 23, 2005)

Does your IPAQ have wireless ability? If so, just turn it on and get the network key from someone and enter it when it prompts you.


----------



## dleveau (Apr 27, 2008)

I have a wireless Axim x50v pda and want to connect to the internet. Where do I find the "network Key".
D


----------



## DrP (Jul 23, 2005)

You get it from the system administrator


----------

